# How to build a wood trailer out of an old boat trailer



## wldm09 (May 2, 2009)

What do you think?  We have had it full.  160 cu. ft.   1.25 full cords.  Its 22 feet long... plan is to built a platform for a 22T Speeco splitter on the long tongue...


----------



## wldm09 (May 2, 2009)

This picture is after I torched off all the boat components, welded on stake pockets, and built a deck/sides out of treated lumber.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 2, 2009)

Well I think that's a heck of a nice job you did there Woodsman.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 5, 2009)

Very professional looking and practical- love it


----------



## fossil (May 5, 2009)

Very nice looking job on the cargo part of the project.  Watch the loaded weight...the axle rating's important.  I'm assuming it has no brakes.  Not sure about mounting a splitter on the tongue, that may drive it way over the allowable tongue weight for safe towing.  Typically, the towing vehicle wants no more than 750 lbs tongue weight.  Clever adaptation of a useful undercarriage...good job!  Rick


----------



## SlyFerret (May 6, 2009)

And remember... If they don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.

You seem to have a shortage of duct tape there.

-SF

(Oh yeah... what kind of weight rating does that old boat trailer have?)


----------



## gzecc (May 31, 2009)

I second the tongue weight concern. Thats the problem with boat trailers. The wheels are far back to acount for the engine weight of a boat. Putting too much weight on the center or front of that trailer will apply too much weight to the tongue.


----------



## bill*67 (Jun 2, 2009)

very nice job. i think putting the splitter on the tongue.is asking for problems. mabey making a custom heavyduty rear bumper to hold the splitter plus being able to tow the trailer is the answer? just a thought.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats just what I did!


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 5, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Thats just what I did!


  Cool!  Do you have a picture?


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all of the positive responses.  It's been a fun project.  Over Memorial Day I put LED tail-lights on it so now its legit.  I am thinking of selling it and buying a tandem.  Any idea what someone might pay for this?


----------



## John_M (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, Woodsman, great job on the single axle. Tandem axle trailers are a whole different animal. You might already know tandem axle trailers are extremely difficult to maneuver in tight quarters. It is almost impossible for one man to turn them by hand, even when the trailer is empty and on a smooth concrete garage floor.

If you go tandem, I would suggest two things: 1) Disc brakes on at least the front axle. Both axles is better. The Tie Down company makes a very nice set of disc brakes which are pretty easy to install in one weekend if you have the tools and mechanical skill and the axles on the trailer have the necessary brake mounting plates already installed; 2) Moveable axles so you can adjust the tongue weight to 10% to 15% of the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) of the loaded trailer. 

http://www.championtrailers.com/ has all the info you will need for a disc brake installation. 

Good luck if you go tandem. Many of us will be jealous of your new wood carrier. 

John_M


----------



## smokinj (Jun 5, 2009)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some where see what i can find! https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25403/P90/ 
I have a hitch on the back of the trailer for pulling the splitter when the trailer is full of wood,and a ball inside the trailer for piggy backing the splitter the trailer is 54 in. x 100 in. x 36 in high


----------

